# Possible buy choices?



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like first 3, I think the last mare is gorgeous, but am not a confo expert. The first 3 just look strange to me


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

lucky2008 said:


> I am looking at possibly getting one of these horses and would like opinions.
> 
> 2011 APHA Bay Tobiano Weanling Colt**Price Reduced! for sale in Juneau, Wisconsin :: HorseClicks
> Nice little Bay Overo. will be a good size for sale in Polk, Wisconsin :: HorseClicks
> ...


I like the first one.

Have them geld him before you take him....even if you pay for it.

He is a nice yearling.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the appy best. Legs on several of the paints look very fine boned with long pasterns (especially the first one!). Can't tell a lot from #3 photos about conformation.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to say, I am no expert, but the first colt looks like he has very long pasterns. I'd rather not judge the bay tobiano filly by those pictures, so I can't really pick between her and the appy filly... Like I said, I'm no expert, but I THINK I would go with the appy, although I'm interested in hearing more on a comparison by someone who works with reiners.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the 2nd and the 4th one


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Or this one YEARLING AQHA PALOMINO FILLY
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pass on the first right away. He's extremely sickle-hocked in every photo. Has a very upright shoudler and his neck is set high. 

I love the markings on the 2nd but he has faults as well. Steep shoulder, very posty front legs and i cannot say much about his backs.

No decent confo pics of the filly but she is certainly a flashy one. Appears to have a good shoulder and i like her front legs. Hard to tell, but judging from the first and last photos, she looks a tiny bit sickle-hocked but not too terrible.

The last one is my favorite, before the filly. He's long in the back and has a sharp slope to his croup, but apart from that a rather nice-looking horse. Good shoulder & neck set, nice legs and a good, deep girth. Pretty head as well.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The last one of the "palomino" doesn't really look like a pally to me. I'm no genetics expert, but judging by all the pink around her eyes and muzzle, she may be some sort of champagne...
As for confo, shes got a nice shoulder, front legs look like they would be ok and she should have a nice short back when she's done growing.
Sharp slope to her croup but again, her hindquarters give the impression of being big and chunky when she's developed 
Back legs could be a tad straighter and look slightly cow-hocked.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the 'palomino' that you posted best of all. I also agree that she appears to be a champagne rather than a palomino.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

2011 APHA Bay Tobiano Weanling Colt**Price Reduced! for sale in Juneau, Wisconsin :: HorseClicks

I seem to be the only one to like this colt. (gelded)

Just look at that hip and how low it ties into his gaskin.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the appys pedigree

Keb Mis Smokin Ashes Appaloosa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the appy and the palomino (or what ever color she is, lol) best.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ehhh none of them seem like they will be solid enough for cow work. The most promising one is the last one you posted. But really I don't like any of them. If you want to do cow work your really going to need something well balanced with a good hind end to get under itself and solid legs. You might have to up your budget if you want something that's going to perform well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

#1, bay tobiano colt: Run the other way. While the rest of him isn't _really_ terrible, his front legs make me want to scream. Very long pasterns with a big angle to them. Far too much risk there of a bowed tendon, especially doing high-torque events like penning/sorting.

#2, bay overo colt: Back end is nice, front end...not so much. Upright pasterns, upright shoulder, really short and skinny neck.

#3, bay tobiano filly: No good pictures to judge by, but I don't see anything that stands out as bad.

#4, fewspot appy filly: Very unfortunate looking creature. Fine boned, steep shoulder and croup, high tail set, ewe neck, also looks like she may be calf-kneed on the right front.

#5, palomino (champagne) filly: I like her the very best. Her head is a bit coarse, but that is the only thing I can really pick at with her. Her body is very well balanced for a yearling and her angles are good.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It looks to me like number 2 is SOLD? THe line below status-"bet-it---SOLD". I would ask at least.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ripper said:


> I seem to be the only one to like this colt. (gelded)
> 
> Just look at that hip and how low it ties into his gaskin.


Nice hip is NOT going to offset his incredibly long and poorly-angled pasterns, and sickle hocks, unfortunately. He also has a rather upright shoulder.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

If I wasn't on my phone I would like that post ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

